# Reactivated poll



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

Deactivated and reactivated?

Please share your experience!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Deactivated over drivers liscencse upload issue reactivated after reupload


----------



## ktownla213 (Jun 20, 2014)

How did you reupload, were you able to still use the Flex app after being deactivated?


----------

